# Talbot Express Workshop Manual?



## 107821 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

I'm Ron, i'm new here, i've just bought a Talbot Express Autosleeper 1984 campervan and i'm looking for a decent workshop manual for it, can anyone help?

Also if anyone knows of any decent places to get 2nd hand parts for it, that'd be great too!

Thanks


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ron

Welcome aboard and try here

http://www.no1gear.com/


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ron... try ebay for Manual on CD they are not brill but only a few quid ! I think the only one you can buy is produced by a Peter Russek or something like that and cost about £18. What parts are you looking for ?.

I have a 92 Fiad Ducato petrol and know the whereabouts af some parts local. or you can try... http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/index.htm

Cheers Tez


----------



## Durbanboy (Oct 10, 2016)

Taking a chance where do I find the lever or plug to empty my main water tank on my Talbot express 1991 motorhome please


K


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

RonCawood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Ron, i'm new here, i've just bought a Talbot Express Autosleeper 1984 campervan and i'm looking for a decent workshop manual for it, can anyone help?
> 
> ...


Petrol or Diesel?

John


----------

